# deer corn prices!



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

I went to sportsmans warehouse in san antonio and as I walked in the door the stack of bags had a price tag of $9.49 a bag for 50 lbs. Me and a pal just about fell over. Last season I was paying $5.99 at this same store. Anyway, went over to walmart and the remington deer corn was $5.84 for 40 lbs. Don't really like it as I think it has alot of cobbs in it, But screening it might have to do the trick. Like most hunters, can't afford another trip to the lease just for a clogged feeder. It just makes me wonder what its all coming down to? good luck to all!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Cost Of Hunting*

As with any recession, the first thing that is sacrificed is entertainment/recreation/hobbies as they are not necessities. I saw this the late 1980's when we went into a recession in Houston. A friend and spouse had the mis-fortune and poor timing to take their retirement and invest in a fishing camp on Lake Livingston that they lost in short order!
With a reduced number of trips to the camp because of the cost of fuel, our feeders will not be as beneficial to us or the animals with failures that are detected after long periods of downtime. Oh well, we may soon realize how good (or poor) of a real hunter we are!!! If we could count on some regular rain events in Rocksprings, this would be a good opportunity to plant a food plot(s) and not rely on the feeders. Another option if the long term weather trend continues to be dry would be to place and fill water troughs in the area of the feeders and use water to attract the game. Again, unless these troughs are large (or the fill tank is large and a float switch is on the trough), these would require regular trips to fill the troughs. I will make the trip this coming weekend to fill the feeders (and turn down the timers!). Good luck to my fellow hunters!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

we paid $7.60 a bag this weekend. Dad said he paid 6.00 a bag in Lagrange at the feed store.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

8.00 a bag here last week to feed our "yard deer"....insane!! I also noticed my Crown Royal went up a dollar a bottle! I need a raise!! LOL!!


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

Paid 6.75 for a 50 lb bag in Hondo


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> we paid $7.60 a bag this weekend. Dad said he paid 6.00 a bag in Lagrange at the feed store.


What store in LaGrange??? I'm not too far from there...

I just paid $7.90 at MG & 20% pellets were $8.80.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> What store in LaGrange??? I'm not too far from there...
> 
> I just paid $7.90 at MG & 20% pellets were $8.80.


Mueller's Feed on 71. 979-249-3365. Ask for Arlen.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I paid around $9 a bag for record rack corn the last time I went to the lease. I got two feeders in the same area. So I set one up to feed 3 seconds in the morning and the other 3 seconds in the evening. I am hoping it will last until mid August. I drive a diesel and the price of fuel is as high $4.45 a gallon right now with no relief in sight. Times are getting tough and like one other said, recreation is this first thing to cut back on it's sad but true. As much as I love to hunt there will be much more thought put into my trips to my hunting grounds this year.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I know of many farmers whose irrigation diesel bill alone will be around $50k-100k just in the month of May...
they've been pumping since April and if rain stays short, will pump in all of June...


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

We paid 6.79 in Burnet in April, wonder what it is now? Brother in law will sell it to me a little cheaper by the bulk, just got to get the barrels ready. That may save on corn, but then the gas to pull a trailer full of barrels to the lease to store them.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

*trying something new*








We are fortunate to have a few acres at our home and have a big 3 point tiller for our tractor. We have planted probly all together 1.5 acres of nothing but corn and going to let most dry out and make our own corn. Its going good and we have been fortunate the rains have come when it counted the most. We paid close to $10 bucks a bag in east tx for corn two weeks ago. Thats when it hit us were going to have more food plots this year at lease and grown our own personal corn here at the house. Its worth it to me, keeps me excited for upcoming season!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Anyone know what it's going for at Linders Feed in Comfort? Headed out this afternoon, guess I'll get a real dose of sticker shock when I buy 500# of corn!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We get ours at Bode Feed.--very clean--Harper--if it is not too far from you. www.bodefeed.com $7.35 50# Corn--- $8 and change for 16% Protien 50#
Hope this helps.

swampus


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, Swampus, we are halfway between Comfort and Sisterdale.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

if ya got a semi just make the 1000+ mile trip here and we can sell ya some for 6.50 per 50#.....the fuel costs will make it not a very good deal though I'm afraid lol



just do as we do...leave the corn standing and they can eat it right off of the ear on the stalk.

them south Texas hogs at deerdudes like the SD corn....just ask the ones in my freezer!!


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Dang. I guess that everyone will have to learn to hunt deer again?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

steverino said:


> As with any recession, the first thing that is sacrificed is entertainment/recreation/hobbies as they are not necessities.QUOTE]
> 
> Actually a recently updated economic study showed that the first thing to rise, in terms of sales and expenditures, during a recession are entertainment and recreation. This translated to lip stick sales for women ... !!! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Waller Rice Drier is 6.25 per 50# bag if you buy in bulk...and not that much more if you don't.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodrow said:


> Waller Rice Drier is 6.25 per 50# bag if you buy in bulk...and not that much more if you don't.


How clean is it nowadays?
I have bought from there before and it was horrible.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*feed*

In Freer corn is 7.95 a bag and record rack is 9.95 i'm glad it rained i was putting out a ton every week and half and everybody wonders way trophy bucks cost so much!!!!!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Where Is Sportsman Warehouse In San Antonio. Is It On Hwy90


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*recreation?*

Spec,
I believe the recession is causing some unfortunate girls to turn to hookin', thus the increased sales of lipstick. The rich, pretty, city slicker boys are out there wining and dining them, thus the increase in eating out at restaurants, movies and other forms of flashy entertainment! Therefore....... I am still correct!

I'll just stick to my hog hunting, making fewer trips, staying at the place longer and trying to use fewer bullets!!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

deerdude2000 said:


> In Freer corn is 7.95 a bag and record rack is 9.95 i'm glad it rained i was putting out a ton every week and half and everybody wonders way trophy bucks cost so much!!!!!


Don--How much rain?--bet it is green'in up good! Gimme a holler on the cell--I lost ur # in my cell on the bottom of the ocean! U gonna be down fri.? I gotta buy corn.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know about yall but if I buy to much corn when I have delivered the weavels take over after awhile and turn my good corn into a lot of dust, when I recieve, I will use some and no weavels,guess everyone has to eat, I am wondering if one of those high burning Ethonal cars will fit into my feeders, LOL


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

We called Nada and it was 6.60 a 50lb bag on Wed and that price should be good until next Wed the lady said. Me and a buddy are splitting a pallet, I'm going to cover my 25 bags in the garage and I'm thinklin about sprinkleing a little Seven dust around it to keep the bugs off of it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

For you guys feeding protein.. a lady on our lease told me yesterday that ACCO in Seguin is selling non-uniform (too long or too fat) protein pellets for $35/ton. Supposed to be packaged in a 1 ton bag like bulk fertilizer. I believe you have to buy it in 1 ton increments. Good deal if you are near Seguin.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

RAYSOR said:


> I don't know about yall but if I buy to much corn when I have delivered the weavels take over after awhile and turn my good corn into a lot of dust, when I recieve, I will use some and no weavels,guess everyone has to eat, I am wondering if one of those high burning Ethonal cars will fit into my feeders, LOL


 if you stack bagged corn or any feed for that matter in a barn for long periods(more than a month) spray the bags with Malithion and that should keep the weevils out for up to 60-90 days. just a light mist will do.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Teamaxis, sportsmans warehouse is on loop 1604, just east of 281/1604 intersection. Its right across the highway from academy.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

dfish

Where in Hondo. I was getting mine at Lockhill feed in SA for $6.45 until 3 weeks ago when it went more than a dollar a bag. 

Sportsmans Warehouse has 2 stores in SA and I can usually find what I want for less as BPS. I shop there only when I can't find an item elsewhere


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

and be sure to check the weight on them bags when doing a comparison...
kinda like the cheap 20count shotgun shell boxes a few years back...
some corn is in 40lb sacks...


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> For you guys feeding protein.. a lady on our lease told me yesterday that ACCO in Seguin is selling non-uniform (too long or too fat) protein pellets for $35/ton. Supposed to be packaged in a 1 ton bag like bulk fertilizer. I believe you have to buy it in 1 ton increments. Good deal if you are near Seguin.


I emailed Acco Feeds in Seguin and this was their response,

David,

Never herd of such a thing. I have been with this company 18 years now.

Thanks,

David Hines


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't know DCW... the lady on our lease is a veternarian that lives in Marion and was trying to get me to research buying it from the Acco plant at that price. Maybe she gets this deal somehow??? Bottom line for us was that it is still cheaper to pay way more than that and have it delivered locally vs. us picking it up and driving it out past Junction once a month. If you are interested, PM me and I'll get you her phone number.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

10ERBETTER said:


> How clean is it nowadays?
> I have bought from there before and it was horrible.


It was pretty dirty to be honest...found one 3" pc of cob...I'm a little nervous about one of my feeders getting jammed.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Any new updates from the weekend? I'm looking at $7.49 here in Temple.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Just a hair over $8.00 a bag here in S.A...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

We picked up 40 sacks of corn in Ft. McKavett a few days ago for around 8$ a sack and 80 sacks of protein for around 10.40 a sack.


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

*Villareal Brothers--Lytle*

Has anybody called Villareal Brothers in Lytle? They have always been reasonable and corn very clean.

CC Duck


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

We just bought 7 tons bulk from the feed store In Rocksprings @$250/ton There was a small % of millet but it was super clean and they let us use their hopper. We don't know what to do about protien. We are considering cotton seed depending on the next crop.

gunner


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

20% pellets in Roosevelt were $330/ton last week. I'm scared to ask them what the corn price is going to be.


----------

